# ota antenna using one cable



## ww2154 (Aug 4, 2004)

I am new to dish network, just got the 811 receiver and want to add an outside ota antenna using the same cable that runs to my receiver from the sat dish is this possible and how do i do it.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

You want to use two diplexers. One at each end. They look like splitters, but one side is marked "satellite" and the other "antenna/cable"; on the dish side hook up a dish output to the satellite side of a diplexer, and the antenna to the antenna side of a diplexer, then connect the cable going to the receiver; on the receiver side do the opposite.

You can get diplexers at Radio Shack and most anywhere satellite receivers are sold.


----------



## ww2154 (Aug 4, 2004)

On my system I have a multiswitch that goes to my two tvs. I have only1 tv that I want to hook up antenna to. Do I use the diplexer before the line goes to the multiswitch are after the multiswitch.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

You use the diplexer after the multiswitch -- there should be nothing between the diplexer at the antenna side and the diplexer at the receiver side, except coax cable.


----------



## ww2154 (Aug 4, 2004)

thank you dswallow


----------

